# kansas trappers



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

i have a question for all you kansa trappers when do **** 
muskrat beaver coyote bobcat and mink prime up.

thanks :-?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

well, the roadkill have been looking good, but haven't pulled any skin to check yet. usually they are ready by now, unless you get into kits... coyote are looking good right now, and cat should be ready also, they usually prime pretty close to the same time. mink start about dec 1 around here, and beaver you want to wait until around christmas. Muskrat will prime once it starts cooling down, which i hope is soon. I am laying steel next wednesday afternoon, opening day of course.

:sniper:

good luck


----------

